# Sticky  2023 Vampy Valentines or Lupercalie Card Exchange



## Ladyfrog

I'm in for unlimited anywhere 🧛‍♀️


----------



## hostesswiththemostess

I’m in!! Will send anywhere, unlimited


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince

Forgot to say Of course we're in... unlimited and will send anywhere.


----------



## Holly Haunter

I’m in! Will send unlimited, anywhere.


----------



## EvilAltar

This sounds like it could be fun! I'm in for unlimited anywhere.


----------



## hallowmas

Vampy cat is ready to send cards near and far


----------



## Lauralouthatswho

Ok I'm in. Any amount, anywhere.


----------



## CallyIn

I'm in. Anywhere and any amount.


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady

I'm in, unlimited to anywhere.


----------

